# Turn off Lens Correction during import



## jonco (Feb 11, 2020)

I would like to stop LR from applying Lens Correction upon import. I don’t want to have to turn it off image by image. Is this possible?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 11, 2020)

Yes. In fact, I believe it should be off by default, so you probably added it to the camera default one day. Or you apply it in a preset on import. Select an image, press the Reset button to reset it to its camera defaults, uncheck the lens correction option, and then save this as the new camera default.


----------



## jonco (Feb 11, 2020)

The reset button in develop doesn’t reset camera settings. It resets the adjustments made to image. That’s not what I am trying to do. I want LR from setting the lens corrections. I still want the lens in the meta data.


----------



## kimballistic (Feb 11, 2020)

Jonco, what camera/lens combo are you using?  Some more recent models conspire with Lightroom to force lens corrections, even when you don't want them.  There's no way to turn them off, since software correction is part of the lens design.

If you're not using one of those, then Johan's advice is essentially correct for removing lens corrections from your  default develop settings.  If you're using Lightroom Classic CC and have already upgraded to today's 9.2, you might want to read up on how to set new default develop settings.  But the upgrade wiped out your old defaults anyway, so you're good to go.

Johan also alluded to the possibility that a develop preset applied during Import was applying lens corrections.  If that's the case, you'll need to modify that preset accordingly.

Finally, if your goal is to remove lens corrections from a large number of images currently in your catalog, start by turning off lens corrections on one image, then select all the other images that you want corrections removed from, then make sure that first image is "most selected" (the filmstrip and grid border around the image will be brighter than the other selected images), and finally sync the develop settings from within the develop panel, making sure to only check lens corrections in the ensuing sync options window.


----------



## jonco (Feb 11, 2020)

I created an import user pre set with the corrections off and it worked. 
But thanks for your help.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 12, 2020)

jonco said:


> The reset button in develop doesn’t reset camera settings. It resets the adjustments made to image. That’s not what I am trying to do. I want LR from setting the lens corrections. I still want the lens in the meta data.


The Reset button resets *all* adjustments to your current camera defaults, including any lens corrections. This has nothing to do with lens info in the metadata.


----------



## jonco (Feb 12, 2020)

We are talking about 2 different reset buttons. Thanks anyway, problem solved.


----------

